# back stop



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

Where can I find some foam blocks to use as a target or back stop.

trouttracker


----------



## NBTX (Mar 13, 2008)

Old carpet folded over several times works well.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet there is a foam supplier in the yellow pages. Be ready to pay some serious dollars.

I'd go get some hay bales at a feed store.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Get you a toe sack, STUFF it FULL of plastic bags, if you need bigger get 2 and take them apart at the seams, sew them back together as 1, then stuff. I have had a foam block 2x2x4 for several yrs and will say the arrows are a ****** to pull but I only use it for broadheads. The poly filled toe sacks will stop ALL arrows IF you hit it....WW


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

These work well. Free from TSC. 12x16 foam blocks.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

If your not shooting broadheads, I have found those $20 bag jobs from Academy work as good or better than anything else. They are for the most part like what was described on the inside. Burlap and plastic bag type material. 

If you ever have one bury up to the fletch then just lay the target down and stomp the living crud out of it and it will hold up to more rounds.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Dead Wait said:


> These work well.


i thought you meant the truck at first!!!! but then i saw the foam targets...phew what a relief


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

I think he's talking about the big styrofaom blocks to use as a "back stop" not as the actual target. I dont know where to find the foam blocks but I just use some plywood. If you have some old carpet that works really well to, like NBTX suggested.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

For styro blocks try Tractor supply, same as in pics and they're FREE, small but FREE...WW


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, the foam blocks from TSC are free.


----------

